# Kleinsteuerung mit Visu



## Guste (14 August 2010)

Will bestehende kleine Anlagen (Teilewaschmaschinen) miit S7 200 ohne Visu, mit Visu aufrüsten. Größe so ähnlich Siemens OP3. 
Will dabei aber weg von der S7 200.
Nun die Frage: Siemens S7 300 mit OP3.
Oder alternativ Kodesys mit Visu. Denke da komm ich preislich besser hin. Aber kein Touchpanel, habe alle zu grobe Hände bei uns.
Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag.
Kompaktsteuerung ca 16 E 16 A.


----------



## Chris1 (14 August 2010)

hallo guste
da kann ich dir Unitronics empfehlen
meiner meinung eine geniale kleinsteuerung

http://www.spectra.de/newsletter/files/DE_22052007/brochure_unitronics_NL.pdf

gruss chris


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2010)

Chris1 schrieb:


> hallo guste
> da kann ich dir Unitronics empfehlen
> meiner meinung eine geniale kleinsteuerung
> 
> ...



Sieht interessant aus.
Kannst du was zu den Preisen sagen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2010)

Guste schrieb:


> ....
> Oder alternativ Kodesys mit Visu. Denke da komm ich preislich besser hin. Aber kein Touchpanel, habe alle zu grobe Hände bei uns.
> Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag.
> Kompaktsteuerung ca 16 E 16 A.



Hallo,

die Wago 750-841 basiert auf CoDeSys und hat die integrierte Webvisu:

http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/Download_files/d084100d.pdf

Panels gibt es dazu z. B. von tci:

http://www.tci.de/C35_C70.4265.0.0.html?&L=0

Vorteil: Du benötigst keinen separaten Visualisierungseditor, die 
Wago-Software erstellt die Daten für den Websever mit, die dann 
vom Panel angezeigt werden.


----------



## Rudi (15 August 2010)

Guste schrieb:


> Will bestehende kleine Anlagen (Teilewaschmaschinen) miit S7 200 ohne Visu, mit Visu aufrüsten. Größe so ähnlich Siemens OP3.
> Will dabei aber weg von der S7 200.
> Nun die Frage: Siemens S7 300 mit OP3.
> Oder alternativ Kodesys mit Visu. Denke da komm ich preislich besser hin. Aber kein Touchpanel, habe alle zu grobe Hände bei uns.
> ...



Wie wäre es mit VIPA CC03. Habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2010)

Stimmt 

Mann kann mit den Alternativen auch günstig auf der Siemens-Schiene
bleiben.

Neben Vipa gibt es da noch Berthel:

http://berthel-gmbh.com/produkte.php?catid=84&subcatid=85


----------



## Chris1 (15 August 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus.
> Kannst du was zu den Preisen sagen?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter
Ich kenne nur die Preise aus der Schweiz
wenn ich die Umrechne 
würde die M91 290.-€ und die  V570 850.-€
in der grundversion kosten
Software / spezielle Bausteine / OPC alles kostenlos
gruss chris


----------



## Rudi (15 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> Mann kann mit den Alternativen auch günstig auf der Siemens-Schiene
> bleiben.
> ...




Ist sehr interessant, habe ich noch gar nicht entdeckt. Was kostet denn etwa das kleinste ComCon  97 mit 16 DI / 16 DO ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ist sehr interessant, habe ich noch gar nicht entdeckt. Was kostet denn etwa das kleinste ComCon  97 mit 16 DI / 16 DO ?



Leider keine Ahnung, ein Vertriebspartner hat ein paar Preise 
Stand 2004  online:

http://www.ibbeyer.de/040524hmnachlese/nachlese.html


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2010)

*nicht wirklich*



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Wago 750-841 basiert auf CoDeSys und hat die integrierte Webvisu:
> http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/Download_files/d084100d.pdf


 
Ich kann nur von der 750-841 (der Nachfolgetyp soll "etwas" schneller sein ) abraten.

Die Leistungsfähigkeit ist nicht sehr toll. Entweder du mußt die PLC ausbremsen, 
das die VISU überhaupt schnell genug reagiert. Oder du nußt es unterlassen 
zeitkritische Applikation auf diesem Kopf laufen zu lassen.

Ich habe eine DALI-Klemme, eine DCF77-Klemme und drei 4-Bit Ausgänge 
an so einer Steuerung und die Visu reagiert schon nicht mehr bzw.
friert ein. Leider bin ich da etwas auf die Nase gefallen. :sb6:

Komischerweise geht die Bedienung über Codesys halbwegs vernünftig,
aber das ist ja nichts für den Endkunden. Vermutlich verbraucht die
"Aufarbeitung" der JAVA-Seiten für einen IE oder FIREFOX soviele
Resourchen, dass der Prozessor keine Lust mehr hat etwas anderes zu tun.

Frank


----------



## Guste (15 August 2010)

Ja die Vipa habe ich auch schon eingesetzt.
S7 und ProTool ist so O.K


----------



## Guste (15 August 2010)

Ja die Vipa habe ich auch schon eingesetzt.
S7 und ProTool ist so O.K.


----------



## Guste (15 August 2010)

Werde bei der Berthelsteuerung wieder eine ander Visu-Software benötigen oder?


----------



## Gaida (15 August 2010)

....die sind auch interessant www.sabo.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von der 750-841 (der Nachfolgetyp soll "etwas" schneller sein ) abraten.
> 
> Die Leistungsfähigkeit ist nicht sehr toll. Entweder du mußt die PLC ausbremsen,
> das die VISU überhaupt schnell genug reagiert. Oder du nußt es unterlassen
> ...



Hallo Frank,

Deine Aussagen verlangen nach einer differenzierten Betrachtung:

Ich würde als Grund für Deine Probleme die Java Virtual Machine 
sehen, die Wago mit ausliefert:

http://www.aicas.com/press/pr_44_de_31-Jan-08.html

Diese hat einen wirklich zweifelhaften Ruf bezüglich Performance, 
Ressourcenanforderung  und gelegentlichem Einfrieren. 

Selbst Anbieter von Panels haben einen entsprechenden Hinweis 
online:

http://www.visam.de/04_service/VTP-JVM-WAGO-Controller.php

Einige Disussionen bei 3S gehen in dieselbe Richtung, z. B.:

http://forum.3s-software.com/viewtopic.php?p=7298


Es liegt als *nicht* an der Wago 750-841 an sich, auch *nicht* an 
der CoDeSys-Webvisu, sondern einzig und alleine an dieser JVM,
die auf deinem Panel vorhanden sein muss.

:TOOL::
Als Alternative dazu gibt es von iniNet einen *MicroBrowser*, der
zur CoDeSys-Webvisu kompatibel ist und ohne JVM auskommt.
Da haben selbst CE-Panels mit ARM-Hardware eine ordentliche 
Performance.

Mit dieser Technologie gibt es die schon erwähnten Panels von tci 
und bei Exor habe ich auch schon welche gesehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2010)

Guste schrieb:


> Werde bei der Berthelsteuerung wieder eine ander Visu-Software benötigen oder?



Ja, die gibt es auch bei Berthel:

http://berthel-gmbh.com/produkte.php?catid=98


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> Deine Aussagen verlangen nach einer differenzierten Betrachtung:


 
Wenn der Endkunde sich mit sein "normal" installierten Rechner
ohne Codesys verbindet und "nix" geht, dann habe ich ein
Erklärungsproblem. 

Es kann nicht meine Aufgabe sein, bei einer aktuell gekaufen 
Hardware im Jahre 2010 mich mit solchen Fragen zu beschäftigen, 
denn die Zeit die ich dafür aufwenden müßte, bezahlt mir keiner. 

Selbst Rückfragen bei WAGO selbst wurden ausschließlich 
dahingehend beantwortet, das ich meinen "freilaufenden" 
Default Cycle auf einen Cycle mit ca. 100ms umstellen sollte. 

Da dann im Anschuss die DALI-Dimmerei nicht mehr vernünftig
funktionierte, hat mich aber keinen Schritt weitergebracht.

Da war nix von "die aktuelle JVM ist problematisch". Das Problem 
wurde nicht als solches gesehen. Umso besser, das du darüber 
mehr weißt. Allerdings ist das Projekt mittlerweile mit hängen
und würgen abgeschlossen. 

Als ob ich der einzige wäre, der die WEB-VISI der 841 verwendet. 


Grüße

Frank


----------



## klausbre (18 August 2010)

*Sabo!*



Gaida schrieb:


> ....die sind auch interessant www.sabo.de



Für die möchte ich auch eine Lanze brechen. SABO ist zwar nicht so
bekannt wie die großen, hat aber eine sehr schöne kleine Steuerung,
inkl. aller wünschenswerten Extras (Ethernet, RS232/485, SD-Karte, USB, 
2x CANopen, remmanente Variablen, ... im Standard enthalten).

Aber am besten gefallen mir eigentlich der Chef und seine Mitarbeiter.
 Macht Spass mit denen zu arbeiten.

Und für "dicke Finger" gibt es versionen mit Hardwaretasten um die
Steuerung herum.


----------



## Gaida (18 August 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> Für die möchte ich auch eine Lanze brechen. SABO ist zwar nicht so
> bekannt wie die großen, hat aber eine sehr schöne kleine Steuerung,
> inkl. aller wünschenswerten Extras (Ethernet, RS232/485, SD-Karte, USB,
> 2x CANopen, remmanente Variablen, ... im Standard enthalten).
> ...


 
....kann ich bestätigen...bei Problemchen ist auch schon mal der Chefentwickler direkt ansprechbar....und wenn man die erstmal testen will bekommt man auch eine SPS geliehen...


----------



## gravieren (18 August 2010)

Hi

Falls SABO O.K. ist  ?


www.elrest.de


5,7 Zoll   etliche I/Os    ca. 500 Euro
http://www.elrest-gmbh.com/P303.26.0.html?&L=0


Gruss


----------



## Controllfreak (18 August 2010)

Wir setzen auch SABO ein und sind sehr zufrieden. Die Bandbreite an IO-Modulen und Bibliotheken wird ständig größer und die Kinderkrankheiten der PLM 700 sind weitestgehend ausgemerzt. 
Und vor allem man bekommt immer eine ehrliche Antwort


----------

